# What is pouch fouling?



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all. Can somebody tell me what pouch fouling is and why/how it happens?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pouch and or band fouling occurs when the ball is not released cleanly and is thrown off course a little because of that.

It can occur when the forks are too narrow and the pouch simply doesn't open up enough (the most common cause). It can happen when the bands aren't matched in pull force. It can happen because of using to much "twist and tweek".

Basically, many if not most of the "fliers" people get are due to mild to severe fouling.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Pouch and or band fouling occurs when the ball is not released cleanly and is thrown off course a little because of that.
> 
> It can occur when the forks are too narrow and the pouch simply doesn't open up enough (the most common cause). It can happen when the bands aren't matched in pull force. It can happen because of using to much "twist and tweek".
> 
> Basically, many if not most of the "fliers" people get are due to mild to severe fouling.


"Bill-Wicki-Slingshotpedia-Hays"

thanks for the info

cheers


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Pouch and or band fouling occurs when the ball is not released cleanly and is thrown off course a little because of that.
> 
> It can occur when the forks are too narrow and the pouch simply doesn't open up enough (the most common cause). It can happen when the bands aren't matched in pull force. It can happen because of using to much "twist and tweek".
> 
> Basically, many if not most of the "fliers" people get are due to mild to severe fouling.


Thanks a bunch Bill, especially for using the word "fliers." I didn't turn up much when I searched for "fouling," but found lots of help after I searched for "fliers." So I'm making some good progress now. Thanks also for all the ammo you included with my Pocket HTS! That was quite expected.


----------

